# Fish River Catfish 2-26-2012



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Got a good mess to fry for the co-workers. Probably around 25 or so. My fishing partner got on the flatheads up in some creeks off the Alabama river this weekend so that will be enough of these Channel cats for a while. Looks like I will be heading north towards the end of the week.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The spring bite is on pretty good right now for the channel cats, Is there flatheads in fish river?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

No flatheads, just channels, blues and pollywogs.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

looks like a good population of channel and blues in there


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a fish fry to me:chef:. YUMYUM


----------

